# What's yalls thoughts?



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

So me and a couple of my roomates got on this topic after a buddy of mine went to see 2012 the Movie. 

What are yalls thoughts on this? I think its a lot about people making coincidences look like predictions. 

Anybody in here into this kind of stuff?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nope.. i think its all a joke


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well if it happens it happens till then ....i be livin.. look brent you maybe to young for this lol everyone was worried about y2k what happened nothing...


----------



## moto92 (Oct 30, 2009)

i watched a show about it the other day on something like discovery. they basically said its a bunch of crap. they did talk about how our sun has some kind of solar storms and its building up, i guess 2012 is when a big one is suppose to hit. a big enough storm could really mess up the magnetic field of the earth. so thats where they get all the quakes and tsunamis theories from.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Look at walker up there callin out my age! Ha ha ye I remember it like it was yesterday. 

I googled it earlier while we was discussing it and man are there some idiots in this world.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I knew it wouldn't be long before Hollywood jumped on the 2012 band wagon. It's probably a good movie but I don't plan on gong to see it. I'll wait till it's on AMC around 2015.

The Discovery channel is in the business to make money. They way they make money is to sell air time for commercials. They way the do that is to play on peoples fears and superstitions. Hence all the hype about 2012. It makes for good television but that's about it. I pay about as much attention to that as I do to all the Nostradamus nonsense. He spewed out thousands and thousands off different "coded" sentences and decided to write them down one day. Hundreds of years later people try to decipher it to see if he accurately predict the future. I'm sure if I looked long and hard enough I could probably find that he predicted the date and time DrillersGoDeeper sunk his bike in the serpent pit. We could probably even find Let Her Eat! LMAO

It's all nonsense but sure makes for good television.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed. None of us are are even promised tomorrow so... why not make a movie about Nov. 19, 2009? Guess it doesnt sound as good in title. 

The myans were crazy. They made up their own calender. It doesnt End 2012 it restarts in 2012. Why isnt there a new myan calender starting with 2013? My guess is, they got bored & figured they'd write it down when they got there... to bad they didnt make it.


Not to get TOO religiony on ya'll but, the bible specifically states that not even the ANGLES know when this will happen. So if God's right hand people dont even know, what in the **** makes the myans (and people today) think they are special enough to know?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i agree with all of yall but have a buddy that somewhat believes it. myans didnt predict anything in my opinion they wrote a calender and then WE took that and said lets convert this and decipher their launguage. so who is to say that its actually the truth and not all made up by the people who decipher and translated it.

I sure wish i could come up with a good plan to make money off this thing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha... Create your own movie. 

Call it,








*
:rockn:BFWDP:rockn:*​


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> * :rockn:BFWDP:rockn:*​


*Brute *
*Force
Would
Do
Perfectly

??????????????
*


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Its all a bunch of hoopla. Many different scenarios are predicted... earths magnetic poles switching(were over due for this to happen), "Planet X" coming to smash into the earth (we wold see it approaching by now), Solar flare eating us up, Planets aligning(not in 2012 but will happen), and the Mayan calendar. None of which are true, except possibly the magnetic poles, but that would only affect migration of some animals, not the end of the world. As for the Mayans, they predicted the end of a AGE not the end of the world... 

As for the movie, I saw the preview in theatre and it just looks WAY to fake and farfetched for me


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

when it is time, it'll be that time.... but for now _*LET HER EAT!!!!*_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> *Brute *
> *Force
> World
> Domination
> ...


I fixed it for you ^^^^ :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=12030&catid=member&imageuser=880








Brute Force Destruction


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Did someone say Let Her Eat!


Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I like to say i beleive it too have something good to talk about


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ha ha nice. This thread didn't catch on as good as the argument me and buddys got into. Of course that could have been the liquor talking


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Those indians need to stick to telemarketing and fielding service calls from America. Not predicting the future.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Head Honcho here hit the nail on the head. No one knows when the earth is set to doom except God himself. He could wake up today and say, "Well it's time for my kids to come home." We have no control over it nor can we predict it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> the bible specifically states that not even the ANGLES know when this will happen.


:haha:
LMAO, Had to 425........._ "ANGLES"_

On a serious note, You are 100% correct.

PS: Please don't seek every typo I have posted on here and use them to poke fun at me. There would be far too many.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> :haha:
> LMAO, Had to 425........._ "ANGLES"_
> 
> On a serious note, You are 100% correct.
> ...


:bigok: You ought to know by now I cant spell very well.... :nutkick:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LoL, I couldn't resist. I'm sure I could be guilty of the same offense numerous times on here.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I mess mine up when typing too fast or when entering the space time continuum while hoovering frosty beverages. 

Also some nice run on sentences....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm great at run ons, and beer makes me type bad too. My brain often moves faster than my typing fingers.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

100 years ago when I was in, I think grade 3, there was a similar scare about the world ending. I remember being very young and very terrified. Since then I've learned when it's my time, I'm going to go. I just hope I've had enough time to say make friends with those I don't like and say a final "I love you" to those I do.

In the meantime I know my guardian angels (or is that angles) are indeed watching over me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A pastor had a friend that was a Pilot. He had been pestering the Pastor for years to go flying with him. Finnaly the pilot asked the pastor, whats wrong? Why are you so affraid to fly with me? Are you worried something will happen? I mean, don't you believe when it's your time to go it's your time to go? Regardless of the event taking place? The Pastor says, yes, I belive that when it's my time to go, it's my time to go. I just don't want to get up there in the sky, and it be YOUR time to go!!! 

:rockn: I felt this joke was appropriate for the thread :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^^hahaha^^^^^


----------

